# Replacement for Autotrail fitted dash radio



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

I am thinking of replacing the current Autotrail fitted radio / dvd / camera monitor on our 2009 Apache with a double din size unit (Pioneer AVH 3400DVD) with a (I believe) flip down screen.

At the moment when selecting reverse gear after 5 seconds the reversing camera screen on the radio automatically comes on but is too small to be of any use at 2.8”.

On the Pioneer unit can anyone tell me whether it would also automatically switch on the screen when selecting reverse gear. With a 7” screen at least I could see it if it did. My main concern is that the unit would not come on or be so slow (even 5 secs is an eternity at times) that it would be as useless.

Does anyone have any experience of this unit such as installation and use of it. Is it any good or not. Can this radio carry out the whole range of functions that the Autotrail fitted one does such as play DVDs on the overhead TV etc

I had looked at the Pioneer AVH 3500 but this seems to be a DAB radio only which is not always receivable in many places


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Change*

My 2012 Comanche had problem with built in unit on first excursion, which was across Belgium.
It kept ceasing to give navigation instructions, CD player made CD's too hot to handle when ejecting them, TV would not find station, and radio was always searching.
After dealer tried remedies, like soldering feed wires which had been twisted and covered with sticky tape, rebooting system, he gave up.
My contact with Autotrail elicited a more sympathetic reply.
We arranged to take it to factory.
First thing tried was to find aerial fit. It was located over passenger door, behind draught excluder. Told not the right place.
Then two staff played with settings, realised it was not right, and took it away. Van with radio.
2 hours later, van returned with fully functioning system.
Seems there had been a batch of inferior units fitted (made in China)
and the replacement was built to better standard.
Satisfied customer is result of constructive criticism and reasoned conversation, coupled with companies ability to comprehend.


----------

